# Cavs vs Blazers - March 10th - 7PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Portland Trailblazers*

*Quicken Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Monday, March 10th, 2008
7:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Delonte West







SG – Devin Brown







C – Anderson Varejao







SF – Lebron James







PF – Ben Wallace​* 
*Blazers*:*







PG – Steve Blake







SG – Brandon Roy







C – Joel Przybilla







SF – Martell Webster







PF – LaMarcus Aldride​*



> With a flare for late-game heroics and having led the Cleveland Cavaliers to one of the best records in the Eastern Conference, LeBron James is a favorite to win the MVP award this season. He may already have the Portland Trail Blazers' vote.
> 
> James looks to continue his dominant play this month and remain perfect against the Trail Blazers in Cleveland when the teams meet Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Blazers are good - this should be a test for our team, especially without Z.

We are 1 1/2 games up on Toronto for the 4 seed right now and they are about to go on a West Coast trip without Chris Bosh. We need to get some separation from them.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

OMG that Joel Przybilla pick is suuuuuper old!! Good luck tonight guys! My Blazers are gonna have their hands full with The King and his supporting cast. I'll be very impressed if we can pull out a win on the road. Hopefully it's a good game!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ the no call on Lebrons first drive


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron got fouled on the first play of the game, but no call. Why isn't he getting his respect?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Andy is really starting to pick it up after coming back from his injury.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think I could make layups better than Ben Wallace. I've never seen someone so offensively incompetent.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ughh Ben Wallace is just horrible at finishing inside. Aldridge is eating him up right now too..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This starting group Mike B. loves just gets eaten up every game in the 1st qtr


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Portland killing us on the boards - that's becoming a trend

The horrid offense continues as well. We just aren't a good team right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy playing well 

Lebron has no lanes right now - need a shooter on the floor


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron I guess just needs to stop trying to change his shot to avoid the block. He needs to start throwing his body into the defender like every other damn perimeter player in the league.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

My god, we look terrible, lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Lebron I guess just needs to stop trying to change his shot to avoid the block. He needs to start throwing his body into the defender like every other damn perimeter player in the league.


He would get called for a charge guaranteed.

Like the early sub of Joe Smith for Ben - he was playing awful


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love how Roy would prefer Delonte have an uncontested layup than let Lebron get a dunk.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is it me, or are they refusing to call some pretty obvious fouls out there? Joe Smith looked like he got thrown down there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

D. West warming up

What a surprise, drop the AV/Ben Wallace combo and the offense actually functions.

Mike B. needs to get over his complex of starting those 2 together


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why don't we bring in Damon?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, why he's not starting Joe Smith mystifies me.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Who was Sasha gesturing to from the bench?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Aldridge reminds me of Rasheed Wallace


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow. Lebron FLOORED Channing Frye there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

HB said:


> Who was Sasha gesturing to from the bench?


I didn't see it... what kind of gesture was it?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Wow. Lebron FLOORED Channing Frye there.


LOL yep


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What happened to our rebounding?

And man we have two of the most offensively inept Centers in the league in Dwayne Jones and Ben Wallace..Lebron might as well not even pass it to them


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Blazers kicked our *** that qtr, Lebron seemed disinterested. 

It's tough to win a game when you get outscored by 11pts in the 1st qtr


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Obviously we miss Z greatly. 

Sasha helps our rebounding a lot too, actually. What is he, 6'7", 6'8"? A lot bigger than any of our other SGs. If he can bring his shot with him when he comes back, it's going to be awesome. I'm really hoping.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I didn't see it... what kind of gesture was it?


He had his hands in a call me like gesture, then shortly afterwards he pointed at someone then had a I see you gesture


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, they called that charge before Joe Smith even got there. I think the ref knew the defender was going to fall down, haha.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap we have NO offensive system, hahaha.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

HB said:


> He had his hands in a call me like gesture, then shortly afterwards he pointed at someone then had a I see you gesture


Hmm.... I have no idea. I can't think of anyone on the Blazers he'd be friends with.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We can't defend Aldridge right now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great defensive play by Lebron there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, talk about finding a diamond in the mud there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Offense is a mess but Lebron scores on the creative drive 

Within 7


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Joe Smith and Lebron showing good chemistry (Joe should be the starter...)


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

nice travel lebron lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hah - LBJ hit with the travel there, was trying to avoid the charge

Lead down to 4 and we're getting destroyed on the offensive board and turnovers


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

ahah, they made up for that last play


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Blazers laying some hard fouls down low


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why Mike Brown why??? Joe Smith was playing great ball and he takes him out for the AV/Ben Wallace duo WITHOUT Lebron on the floor.

WTF is he thinking I mean seriously??????????


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

wtf kinda lineup is that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Where does Mike B. come up with his retarded lineups??? It's like he wants the team to struggle offensively.

Drives me insane.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I swear if we go down by 8-10 pts again here in this stretch with this ******* lineup Mike B. is directly resposible for killing our momentum and costing us this game. 

Brown does a good job in the playoffs but damn are his regular season rotations horrible


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Damon Jones, damn


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

andy V : ugliest shot in the NBA. But hitting it nicely there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I swear if we go down by 8-10 pts again here in this stretch with this ******* lineup Mike B. is directly resposible for killing our momentum and costing us this game.
> 
> [strike]Brown[/strike] *Lebron* does a good job in the playoffs but damn are his regular season rotations horrible


All better.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Down 7 again just like that. That's what happens when you play the worst offensive combination of players possible :dead:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Mike Brown is such a stupid coach sometimes. This isn't summer league, go with what works. Don't try ridiculous lineups.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Last complaint. This lineup we have out there now sucks offensively as well

You CANT play AV/Ben Wallace together. It just doesn't work period. 

Mike B. just doesn't get it


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Missed dunk? Why is Ben Wallace playing so much? ugh


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ben Wallace...wow


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Last complaint. This lineup we have out there now sucks offensively as well
> 
> You CANT play AV/Ben Wallace together. It just doesn't work period.
> 
> Mike B. just doesn't get it


Unfortunately we don't have many options right now. Joe Smith has to sit sometimes.

But I agree that they need to play together less.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Missed dunk? Why is Ben Wallace playing so much? ugh


With Z out we're better off going small.

Play Lebron at PF and go with Wally/LBJ/AV when Joe Smith is out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not only is Ben Wallace sucking on offense, he is getting destroyed by Aldridge


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

need a stop here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

For all my *****ing - the Cavs are only down 4 pts :raised_ey

The Blazers horribly outplayed us but we're still in it. Good close to the half


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> With Z out we're better off going small.
> 
> Play Lebron at PF and go with Wally/LBJ/AV when Joe Smith is out.


Yeah, you've got a good point.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wallace down with back spasms

That's good for this game but bad long term as we can't have two bigs out with back spasms


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Also I thought Portland's weakness was rebounding? They are destroying us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs just can't handle the defensive board without Z


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Thank god we didn't trade Z.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV with the and-1!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

great D right now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Devin Brown got crushed there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy stepping it up the last 2 games


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Andy!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We play like this on the road and we get blown out.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Roy gets that ****? We've been getting crushed under the basket all night long. Jesus.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

We're missing keys guys...our second and third best players (Boobie and Z). It's tough to compete 100% when that happens.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, Wally hits a great shot and it came just after the buzzer. He's been having the worst luck since coming to us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great effort by Joe Smith!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I love Joe Smith's activity on the glass.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Joe smith is a solid SOLID player.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Make a damn shot Wally!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Great D lebron


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

makes your FTs DJones


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron....ummmmm


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow. Must be a strong gale in the Q tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good drive Wally - more of that please


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Prizbilla got posterized and...

wally should go inside More.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron has played horrible and he has 15/8/9 

Crazy how he does that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm LBJ got away with one there. He seems a step slow tonight


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

veteran play by wally


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man how many does Aldridge have tonight

Joe Smith with 5 fouls hurts


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

nice help D by Wally Z


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If LBJ gets hot here we got this one..


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Big 3 by Lebron


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Don't rush shots from now on...yes Lebron I'm talking to you. Unless you're feeling it of course...lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We could have iced this game but couldn't secure a rebound on that Martell Webster put back. Damn it. 

LBJ is settling for alot of jumpers, I think he's tired


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Yup, we're playing better but still making some dumb mistakes. Wally has made keys plays in the 4th let's hope he continues being aggressive.

Lebron, on the other does look out of it today...and nearly has a triple double.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron and Wally going at it on the bench...ahaha


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hendrix2430 said:


> Lebron and Wally going at it on the bench...ahaha


What do you mean?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That foul by Jack (the pull down) was strange. Well, make the FT's Joe Smith.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good defense down the stretch

Wally, LBJ, Joe Smith have all made plays defensively


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

hendrix2430 said:


> Lebron and Wally going at it on the bench...ahaha


Seemed more like a debate but not really going at it. LeBron was probably giving Wally some pointers and saying, "Hey man, get it going and step up."


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

GREAT ****ing D there...wow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Siiiiiiiick pass by LBJ


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great assist to get the triple double there Lebron.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ with the triple-double!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

remy23 said:


> Seemed more like a debate but not really going at it. LeBron was probably giving Wally some pointers and saying, "Hey man, get it going and step up."


Right, just looking to stir up some stuff...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Come on fellas, guard the 3 ball. Lebron so impressive defensively.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron dominant defense down the stretch!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice defense by LeBron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron's been a defensive monster in the 4th.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The LeBron to Wally connection strikes. Big shot. The nail in the coffin.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron is amazing at everything


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

WALLY!!!! My man!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is what separates Lebron from anybody in the league: if his team needs scoring he'll score, if his teammates are hitting he'll find him. He'll do whatever it takes to win including absolutely terrific defense. It's about the right play and not the ego


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the Blazers just fell apart down the stretch


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I just came in to say .. wally played amazing defense and man i cant help but be happy for a guy who looks so into the team. just watch him it will make you smile every good play he smiles gives a high five. hes a good team guy


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man the Blazers just fell apart down the stretch


They were helped by AV and Lebron playing absolutely terrific on defense. I wonder if it was a mistake not to give AV the big contract. His ability to stay with perimeter guys on the pick and roll and combined with Lebron's ability to literally defend any position on the court makes for a tough combo


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team is def better though.

We still have some kinks to work out offensively, particularly with Delonte's role, but the defense is turning the corner and that's most important as Boobie/Z will add alot of offense


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> His ability to stay with perimeter guys on the pick and roll


Indeed, he even managed to stay in front of Brandon Roy!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Book this one to the Cavaliers! Cleveland wins 88-80.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Austin and Fred know what's up. They know who the most valuable player in the league really is.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> They were helped by AV and Lebron playing absolutely terrific on defense. I wonder if it was a mistake not to give AV the big contract. His ability to stay with perimeter guys on the pick and roll and combined with Lebron's ability to literally defend any position on the court makes for a tough combo


We can still offer him more than anyone else. If Ferry is willing to pony up, Andy will be back.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 88, Portland 80*


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

GONG GONG

ben wallace 0-4 0-2 ft's 5 rebounds


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

F.A.B said:


> GONG GONG
> 
> ben wallace 0-4 0-2 ft's 5 rebounds


We don't go over and do this on your board with Drew and Larry.

Anyway, Ben played less that one half because of back spasms.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brandname said:


> We don't go over and do this on your board with Drew and Larry.
> 
> Anyway, Ben played less that one half because of back spasms.


LOL Thanks for responding to that post because I was just going to leave it alone. Ben's been okay overall, not great or horrible either. So coming in to bash on him is just funny, if nothing else.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Have to say for some reason I love the Blazers. Got to like Roy: always cool as a cucumber. Aldridge is like a non-crazy Sheed. the rest of the guys all good quality, good character guys


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

o sorry didnt mean to troll in here

anyways ben was out last season for a few games with back spasms

i remember he also had something with his foot this year


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Have to say for some reason I love the Blazers. Got to like Roy: always cool as a cucumber. Aldridge is like a non-crazy Sheed. the rest of the guys all good quality, good character guys


As long as Oden comes in even half-way decent next season, the Blazers will continue to be fun to watch. Many times throughout the season, I've been asking myself, "If Oden never was injured and was completely healthy, how would the Blazers look after getting their chemistry down?" Great future for these guys if everything continues to pan out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

F.A.B said:


> o sorry didnt mean to troll in here
> 
> anyways ben was out last season for a few games with back spasms
> 
> i remember he also had something with his foot this year


Hehe ask how Joe Smith is doing? :smile:

Who cares about Wallace, Joe was the best player in the deal


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

remy23 said:


> The LeBron to Wally connection strikes. Big shot. The nail in the coffin.


Wally with only 5 shot attempts and no 3 point attempts? 

You think someone whispered something to him about his shot ?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hehe ask how Joe Smith is doing? :smile:
> 
> Who cares about Wallace, Joe was the best player in the deal


haha yeah joes pretty underrated

wallace=shanon brown and cedric simmons

joe smith= rest of the crap


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like Delonte too. And I like the option of Wally off the bench. Gives our bench a little bit of scoring.

I fell asleep in the second quarter and woke up in the fourth in time to see the Cavs winning and LB get his triple double. haha. But I'm not suprised Ben had back spasms. He didn't look right in the first quarter. Steve Blake got a rebound over him for chrissakes.

AV played well again. Ever since I thought he was still injured he's got his timing back and is back to being andy. Now we just need Z and Sasha and Boobie back. AGH we're going to be so good if we get enough time to mesh all these players together. I love the new makeup of our team when it's healthy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs lose Ben, but they still win*









*LeBron James high-fives Wally Szczerbiak during the Cavs' win over the Blazers.*​


> *Cavs lose Ben, but they still win*​
> One of the best scenarios about the Cavaliers' blockbuster trade was on display during the second half when starter Ben Wallace remained in the locker room due to back spasms.
> Joe Smith, brought in to back up Wallace and Zydrunas Ilgauskas, was a key piece to the Cavs' success on Monday night with his second-half play.
> 
> ...


----------

